# Verständnisprobleme beim Algorithmus



## TheHunter (29. Mai 2020)

Ich habe Probleme den Algorithmus zu verstehen, kann mir jemand helfen und ihn erklären.

So verstehe ich es:

Man gibt eine zufällige Anzahl an Werten ein.
Dann definiert man einen boolean found der false ist.
Solange found false ist und nicht alle Elemente betrachtet wurden soll man den nächsten Wert auswählen.
Wenn der nächste Wert der letzte Wert ist endet die while Schleife.
Wenn der letze Wert aufgerufen wurde soll man die Stelle des Wertes, also der wievielte Wert es ist ausgeben.
Ansonsten soll n+1 ausgegeben werden wobei  ich nicht verstehe welcher Wert n sein soll( der vorletze?). Demnach wäre n +1 = i was keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## TheHunter (29. Mai 2020)

Hat sich geklärt, habe den Algorithmus inzwischen verstanden, gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Thread zu schließen oder löschen?


----------



## mihe7 (29. Mai 2020)

Nö, Du kannst hier auch 10 Jahre alte Leichen ausgraben und wiederbeleben


----------



## TM69 (30. Mai 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nö, Du kannst hier auch 10 Jahre alte Leichen ausgraben und wiederbeleben


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bist du ecklig, wieso willst du 10 Jahre alte  Leichen ausgraben? Stehst DU da etwa darauf????


----------



## mihe7 (30. Mai 2020)

Einmal Leichenfledderer immer Leichenfledderer


----------



## kneitzel (30. Mai 2020)

Aber passt nur auf ... @mihe7 gräbt zwar gerne Leiche aus, aber nicht die in seinem Keller!


----------



## mihe7 (30. Mai 2020)

Nein, die sind einbetoniert


----------

